# Weekend fishing at space coast



## new2saltwater (Dec 10, 2008)

Live on Patrick, going fishing all day saturday or sunday or both. will drive to the cape or to sebastian or anywhere in between (since i live right in the middle) but looking for the hot spots willing to catch anything the wife can cook, we recently moved here and she is from Miami really excited to get some fresh fish in the kitchen. I do not have a boat, it will be all inshore fishing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sebastian should be really good for flounder right now.


----------



## new2saltwater (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply finger mullet or shrimp? Havnt been having much luck with the finger mullet latley


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Shrimp for the snook or bucktails. I imagine there should be some goodsized flounder in there still. I love flounder, mmmmmm.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

I fished the area south of titusville this summer in the lagoon. there is a campground/county park called manatee hammock that we stayed at. I used my kayak and caught a good number of trout, ladyfish and pomps( or might have been permit??) in the lagoon a hundred yards off the pier there. I also learned that when the water is cooler the whole area along the park south to the power plant is good. there are a couple of road that you can use to access the shore for wading along there too. 

If you go down to the bridge that goes into port canveral (501 ithink?) there are plenty of places where folks pull off to fish. 

I also recommend going on the headboat "obsession" out of port canaveral if you are up for a trip. great boat and crew. 

good luck,
jerry


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Invest in some surf gear, walk across A1A to the shore and cast away. Unfortunately, the BX at Patrick doesn't have a very good selection of fishing gear. The fishing at Patrick is pretty good at most times of the year, if you don't want to make a drive. Sebastian Inlet, as already mentioned, is one of the best places in the entire state. Next time I come down to the BX or Commissary, I'll give you a shout and maybe we can hit the beach across the highway.


----------



## new2saltwater (Dec 10, 2008)

SPRTSRACER Im am very new to saltwater fishing and would love to meet up with someone who can show me how to surf fish well!


----------



## new2saltwater (Dec 10, 2008)

North jetty or south jetty at sebastian?


----------



## regulator70 (Sep 6, 2008)

north jetty this time of year. you might get washed off the south jetty tip during the winter.


----------



## new2saltwater (Dec 10, 2008)

Sounds good, on the north jetty what bait should I use lures? Im just trying to figure out what to use what i could get...


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

a friend of mine called me today with a report of 14 bluefish, 4 big whiting, and a shark from the beach south of flagler. shouldn't be too much different at jetty park in cape canaveral.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

new2saltwater said:


> SPRTSRACER Im am very new to saltwater fishing and would love to meet up with someone who can show me how to surf fish well!


I can show you how to surf fish, but the "well" part might be a different story, LOL. The best guys I know of in this area are members of the Florida Surfcasters, but most of them are from around Palm Coast and North. They do, however, travel down to your parts, especially to fish the Sebastian area. SeaLevel, a member here, is offering some surf classes on a few consecutive Saturdays, beginning in January, I believe. They are taught in the Flagler Beach area. That's about a 2 hr drive for you, but make a day of it and get in some good fishing while you are there. You can attend one or all of them, or just pick and choose. Cost last year was $35 per class...a bargain! Do a search on here and you should come up with the info on it, or just shoot him a PM. Larry

OK...found the link in the Florida Forum. Click here: http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59046


----------



## new2saltwater (Dec 10, 2008)

looks like its going to be a good weekend at sebastian any one else headed that way?


----------

